# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'den tehdit gibi açıklama

## bozok

*İsrail'den tehdit gibi açıklama* 

**

02.06.2010 - 09:39* / Gazeteport*

*"Bundan sonra Gazze'ye yardım taşıyacak gemileri savaşa gider gibi karşılayacağız."*

Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, İsrail ordusunun Gazze’ye yardım gemilerine saldırısında meydana gelen can kayıplarıyla ilgili olarak, filonun organizatörlerini suçlarken İsrail’de yayımlanan Jerusalem Post gazetesine konuşan bir üst düzey donanma komutanı, gelecekte, Gazze’ye uygulanan ablukayı kırmaya çalışacak gemileri önlemek için daha sert güce başvuracaklarını söyledi. 

Komutan, “Gemiye indiğimizde savaştaymışız gibi saldırıya uğradık. Bu da demek oluyor ki gelecekte savaşa gider gibi hazırlanacağız” dedi. Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Matan Vilnai de “Hiçbir geminin Gazze’ye ulaşıp, İsrail için tehdit oluşturan bir terör üssü haline gelmiş bu bölgeye yardım etmesine izin vermeyeceğiz” diye konuştu. 

*Askere el kaldırana ceza* 
İsrail İçişleri Bakanlığı yetkilisi Yossi Edelstein, gemilerde 38 ülkeden 686 yolcunun bulunduğunu, bunlardan 45’inin gönüllü olarak sınır dışı edilmeyi kabul ettiğini, 45 yaralı eylemcinin ise tedavi altına alındığını belirtti. Edelstein, 480 eylemcinin Beerşeva’da, geri kalanınınsa Aşdod’da gözaltında olduğunu söyledi. Gözaltındakilerin mahkemeye çıkarıldıktan sonra haklarında suçlamada bulunulmazsa 72 saat içinde sınır dışı edileceği kaydedildi. İsrail İç Güvenlik Bakanı Yitzhak Aharonoviç, polisin komandolara saldıran eylemciler hakkında delil topladığını belirterek, “Askerlere el kaldıran herkes hukuk çerçevesinde cezalandırılacaktır” dedi. 

*Sabotaj iması* 
Albay Itzik Turgeman da İsrail parlamentosu (Knesset) Dış İlişkiler ve Savunma Komitesi’nde operasyonla ilgili bilgi verirken, İsrail Ordusu’nun üzgürlük Filosu’ndaki 5 gemiye sabotaj düzenlediğini ima ederek, “Onların icabına baktılar” dedi.

Turgeman, Mavi Marmara’ya da sabotaj düzenlenmesinin düşünüldüğünü ancak yüzlerce yolcu taşıyan bu geminin deniz ortasında kalması halinde büyük bir kriz yaşanabileceği endişesiyle bundan vazgeçildiğini belirtti. 

Turgeman, Mavi Marmara gemisini gözetleyen İsrail Savunma Güçleri’nin pazartesi günü saat 04.20’de güvertedeki yolcuların uyuduğunu tamhin ederek operasyonu başlattığını, ancak “aslında eylemcilerin sopalar ve diğer silahlarla askerleri beklediğini” söyledi. 

*2 Filistinli öldürüldü* 
Bu arada İsrail askerleri, Gazze şeridi’nin güneyindeki Han Yunus’ta, sınıra yaklaşan iki Filistinliyi öldürdü. Görgü tanıkları, İsrail ordusunun Han Yunus’un doğusundaki tarım alanlarını top ateşine tuttuğunu, ayrıca askerlerin sınırdan 100 metre kadar içeri girdiklerini de belirtti.

...

----------

